# Almost FREE Knifes



## Halfpint (Jan 23, 2011)

I was Rural King 12-27-2013 and they have Danielson Floating Fillet Knife for about $4.98 each...They advertised a $4.98 rebate... Cool...I asked and was told no limit per person just go to there rebate site and apply online and 4 to 6 weeks you'll get a Rural King Credit,, Offer expired 12-30-2013 and I think you have to apply for rebate by about 1-14-2013...
What to heck, I can use credit for other stuff like oil. If you live near a Rural King store check it out. Not a bad knife to have for the price,, almost Free
Just food for the brain......Thanks to all for all the great info on this site. God Bless and have a GREAT New year.:wave:


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I saw this on one site....... Rebates cannot be applied to online purchases.

www.ruralking.com/.../danielson-floating-fillet-knife...


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dang it, I wish I would have seen your post yesterday. I just went to Rural King last night. Didn't look at any knives, but sure would have, had I known about this. 

Oh well, that's what I get for not checking the ads before going. Or checking with Prepared Society


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Its 404 now, they figured it out.


----------



## Hector827 (Jan 27, 2014)

What that's crazy, just joined in January so saw that post to late, sad day 

Hey but here's another knife that's FREE! It's a credit card knife, it's pretty cool. check it out.

FREE Credit card knife!


----------



## Hector827 (Jan 27, 2014)

I carry mine in my money clip everyday


----------

